# More Pics on the Warsaw Grouper caught last Saturday



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

More Pics:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

DAMN EARL, I'm will not be able to hook up on fish like that. :clap

Hell, not only the warsaw but even the gag. :bowdown

Nice Pixs. :angel


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Is this the same mild mannered, soft spoken Earl Rader that I used to sell hooks to? You must have stumbled onto the fountain of youth! That is one fat Warsaw and a beautiful gagfor sure. Great report and pics.


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome catch. So how big of a bait did it take to get those Groupers to bite? What kind of bait were you using?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

way to go guys congarts on the first place red snapper last weekend! wish i could have gone! fish on!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go guys!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a fine fat sob.:clap:clap


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. That was my once in a lifetime catch. First Warsaw and largest grouper ever. I couldn't have had a better chance with *Capt. Rog'* as captain, *Chaz Donovin* on gaff. on *Capt. Delynn's* boat "Ms. Ida". One problem and I could have lost that fish!

It seemed like a long time maybe 20 minutes to get him up to the boat and he came up between the two outboard engines and Chaz grabbed him (or Her) with the gaff. Rog' guided the boat to keep me clear of any problems. When he was at 150 feet deep I could not believe how slow going it was but I keptreeling and finially their he was. 

*Thank you* all for the comments. Earle "The Duke"


----------

